# O voi



## SergueiL

Bonjour,
_
"O voi che per la via d’Amore passate..."_ La Vita Nuova
Pour mettre à la deuxième personne du singulier cette citation de Dante, est-ce grammaticalement correct d'écrire : _O tu che per la via d’Amore passi_... ?
Merci d'avance et pardonnez l'hérésie...


----------



## matoupaschat

SergueiL said:


> _O tu che per la via d’Amore passi_... ?
> Merci d'avance et pardonnez l'hérésie...


Bonjour Sergueil,

 Grammaticalement, c'est tout à fait correct.


----------



## SergueiL

Merci Matou. Mon premier post sur le forum italien...
La formulation serait-elle la même en italien moderne ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oups, j'oubliais ! Bienvenue donc sur ce petit lopin de forum bilingue  !
Franchement, je crois que, compte tenu du fait qu'il s'agit de poésie, on écrirait la même chose en italien moderne, mais je ne suis pas "madrelingua"...
Ciao!


----------



## alfaalfa

SergueiL said:


> La formulation serait-elle la même en italien moderne ?


S'il s'agit de poésie, oui. Au plus "oh".


----------



## terazuc

ciao ne La Vita Nuova la frase citata è comunque riferita al singolare.
Dante parla alla persona amata. 

Buongiorno!


----------

